# SuperSix after 5K miles on a CR1 SL



## dualdale (Jun 13, 2006)

So I've been riding the SuperSix 1 since last Friday and I've got about 200 miles on it so far. 

I've been riding road since 11/04. I started with a CAAD 7 then tried the original Six13. Settled on the CAAD8 for about a year then got a smokin' deal on a Scott CR1 SL. I put 4995 miles on the Scott and always liked the performance. 

I've never been concerned about bikes labeled as "harsh", I like a snappy bike.
Aluminum frames have a natural "sway" when sprinting and climbing. The 2005 Six13 felt like a noodle. It took 4-5 hard pedal strokes to get it going. The CR1 had no "sway", it just went straight forward. Now the SuperSix shows up as soon as my butt hit the seat I could tell this would be a unique ride. 

I've been on the fast, flat and climbing group rides and one of my own climbing routes since last Friday. I can't express how impressed I am with the ride. I didn't think a frame could combine a smooth ride and snappy acceleration. The Super is very compliant at the saddle but stiff at the crank. 

The SuperSix really takes the harshness out of the road. At every point that I used to tense up for an impact, this bike absorbs the hit much better. In the sprints I can still launch as quick as ever. Climbing "feels" better than the Scott due to the smoother ride. The Scott may be slightly more efficeint but it's hard to tell just yet. So far my time & speed on the climbs is equal between the 2 bikes. 

I was concerned about the weight of the SuperSix. After all, advertised weights can vary greatly and usually to the heavier side. My CR1 is 14.78 lbs ready to ride. The SuperSix is 15.12 lbs ready to ride. These weights are for 54cm frames with the same handlebars, brakes, pedals, saddle, tires and tubes.

I'm going out for another 60 miles tomorrow but so far this bike is a keeper.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

That's definitely been my impression as well. I've been riding one all week as a demo, and I'm sold. 

It's interesting that your Six13 was a "noodle." I'd expect it to be more efficient given its rear aluminum triangle. Were your CAAD7/8 similar?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

eugkim said:


> It's interesting that your Six13 was a "noodle." I'd expect it to be more efficient given its rear aluminum triangle. Were your CAAD7/8 similar?


Dualdale referred to a 2005 Six13. The 2006 model -- the one with the nude aluminum/clearcoat carbon from the Lampre squad used in 2005 -- got rid of the carbon seat tube and kept a full aluminum rear triangle, from the CAAD8. In other words, the 2006 Six13 has an aluminum seat tube, unlike it's 2005 predecessor. My Six13 is the 2006 model, and it is decidedly NOT a noodle, but a great climbing bike and really good on crits also.

But I echo his other sentiments on the SuperSix. I just got back from a ride on my new SuperSix and continue to feel impressed on its smoothness over bumps yet the stiffness coming out of the saddle.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

What are my options if I want to test ride a cannondale but no one in my area carries them and I need a 63cm?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

dualdale said:


> ...
> I was concerned about the weight of the SuperSix. After all, advertised weights can vary greatly and usually to the heavier side. My CR1 is 14.78 lbs ready to ride. The SuperSix is 15.12 lbs ready to ride. These weights are for 54cm frames with the same handlebars, brakes, pedals, saddle, tires and tubes.
> 
> ...


Given a typical 54 CR1SL weight of 850g, that would put your 54cm Supersix at 1000g - definitely the lightest weight I have seen for a Supersix. Congrats!

What's the rest of your build like?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

teffisk said:


> What are my options if I want to test ride a cannondale but no one in my area carries them and I need a 63cm?


That is tough. Even finding a 60cm for test ride can be difficult in high end bikes. Even a 58 cm in System 6 and Supers can be hard to find.

I test rode 58 and 60 cm CAAD9 for fit since they have identicle geometeries to other C'dale's. I ordered a System 6 basically on reputation. 

I would call around and see if anyone has a 63cm CAAD9 or similar to test ride for fit. As far as testing a System 6 or Super 6, I think you will have a lot of trouble finding one. See if the local Cannondale dealer can talk to the area Cannondale rep. Maybe they can arrange something from the factory.

If you are in the Ann Arbor Michigan area, stop by Great Lakes Cycling. I cannot say enough about the great service I received there. They spent a lot of time fitting me.


----------



## dualdale (Jun 13, 2006)

peterpen said:


> Given a typical 54 CR1SL weight of 850g, that would put your 54cm Supersix at 1000g - definitely the lightest weight I have seen for a Supersix. Congrats!
> 
> What's the rest of your build like?


The CR1 SL frame is light but the fork is a brick. The SuperSix frame is about 200g heavier but the fork is 75-100g lighter compared to the Scott.

The 15.1lbs is with pedals, cages, computer, etc.

I started with the SuperSix 1 which is Dura Ace, 53/39 Si crank and 12-25. I added my preference in bars, brakes, seat, tires, cassette and wheel bearings.

Bars Syntace Raclite 46cm o-o
Brakes Zero Gravity ti
Saddle Specialized Toupe 130mm
Tires Velovlex Black 700x22
Cassette DA 11-23
Wheel beaings Enduro Ceramic
Pedals Look KEO ti
Cages Supergo Carbon with aluminum bolts
Computer Polar CS200, speed, cadence and HR


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Looks like a sweet build! 

Funny, it's quite similar to what I have planned, although I'd be switching so much stuff out I may just start with a frameset.

my planned build:
50cm Supersix
bars: Syntace Racelite 42cm
stem: Syntace F119 120cm
post: Syntace P6 (what's the post diameter on the Sup6?)
saddle: Fizik Arione
gruppo: DA
crank: DA SRM
pedals: Look Keo Ti
wheels: handbuilts (Niobium 30mm, White Industries H1, CX-Rays)

Probably about the weight as yours (heavier cranks, smaller=lighter frame, lighter wheels.)

Post a pic of yours when you get a chance!


----------



## dualdale (Jun 13, 2006)

peterpen said:


> (what's the post diameter on the Sup6?)


The post is 31.6mm and it's short and light. Typically I tune my seatposts by cutting them down. The control tech post is already short compared to most. It's easy to adjust and it doesn't slip.


----------



## dualdale (Jun 13, 2006)

*SuperSix Update*

*500 mile update​*
I've now had the bike fitted by my trusty bike guru and what a difference. Getting the setup right has really helped my back and I don't feel nearly as fatigued after 50 miles. 

This weekend was two 50 mile days in the hills and one 50 mile flat ride. I'm still very impressed with the ride quality. Very smooth but it launches quick in a sprint. Climbing and desending are great. Sustained speeds are much easier now that the fit is right.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

*dualdale*,
what did the fitter do to help your back pain? Lower saddle? move saddle forward? please explain.


----------



## dualdale (Jun 13, 2006)

He moved the seat 1/2" forward which cured the back strain instantly. It also put me in a better position over the crank. In addition to the back fatigue, I was struggling to maintain my normal cruise speeds and accelerations burned me out much quicker. Now I'm back to normal.


----------

